# Simulating Locomotive Cab Sounds



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I am thinking of building a mock steam locomotive cab in my back yard (probably about 1/2 scale). I want to have operating levers and valve wheels. My plan is simulate the sounds of the locomotive using large speakers and perhaps a Phoenix Sound system. The concept is to use it with variable voltage and have the throttle tied in to a power pack so as the throttle is opened the voltage will increase and the tempo of the exhaust increase. 

Several questions. 

#1 is that even a plausible idea?

#2. Will a Phoenix Sound card drive say a 12" speaker or should I plan on an amplifier.

#3 Thoughts on how I could do a whistle? Yeah ideally I would have compressed air and a chime whistle, but what about electronic?


Tom


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it is a great idea! 

I have a similar idea but I want to put my Radio Control transmitter in the cab so I can control my Live Steamers with levers in the mock cab. 

The "blue sky" dreaming about this is to put two cameras in the cab of the loco, one looking forward and one to the side from the engineer's seat with a transmitter so I can have two monitors in the mock cab, obviously one in the front window and one in the side so I can sit in the cab and see the view from the locomotive.

I had not thought about adding sound to it, other than an air compressor and real whistle. But it might be interesting to hear coal being shoveled periodically (even if slightly out of character for an alcohol burner!







).

I WAS working on an idea to create an electronic whistle (for my car) that I can control the length of the sounds as well as "Quill" it by manipulating a couple of switches (instead of just one for on and off) and it will make the appropriate transitions for the ramp up to "on" and while I "quill" it and a decay in the "off" transition. (I need to get back to that experiment again... got a new computer and the old sound editor I use is not compatible, so I have gotten away from it.)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

1. yes 
2a no 
2b yes 
3 use the whistle on the phoenix, you can "play" it a bit on how you trigger it, and by trying different whistles in their sound library. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I saw a few years back (probably in the 1990s) in Model Railroader Magazine, a gentleman had taken an actual F unit cab, put it in his basement and could run his HO layout from the cab. He had a camera mounted in a few locomotives to even get the engineers view. Though I think he only had a camera pointing forward and in only a few locomotives. Was pretty neat. 

I concur with Greg on the size of the speaker. Phoenix has in their documentation saying that the decoder can only drive a certain size speaker. Definately need an amp. I also think it would be simpler to use the Airwire whistle and then rig a switch to the whistle pull cord.


----------

